# Allen reels.



## FreeDiver

Well I have been fishing the Allen Kraken reel for a while and enjoy it. I'm not a professional but I tend to bring my set up everywhere with me. I bought the 7-8wt for inshore fish and so far have been able to let drag spin on multiple species. Baby tarpon, redfish from rats to the bulls in the bay, 2 flounder, couple specks and I'll be fishjng for pomps and Bonita as the weather continues to prime up for fall. 

With all that this reel is smooth, it's light weight, has a clicker drag that can be removed. Has the stopping power that I thought I would break my rod with. Before I bought this reel I saw reviews of this reel being just as good as the 600-800$ reels out there, and from the few I've gotten the chance to at with I could agree.. I'll give Allen my service when I choose to get a smaller trout set up as well. I just received this email, and I couldn't believe it. Some one who cares about their customer and doesn't wait to receive a broken product years later...... Just thought I'd share this with you guys. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptpainton

*Customer service*

Thats a great looking reel and apparently great service.


----------



## FreeDiver

Its one of the "cheapest" most durable and water tight reel I've seen besides the 3-tand (van staal) so when you don't think you can get a high quality product with out busting your wallet think again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkpunch

I got an XLA myself and love it. Their customer service is second to none.


----------



## timeflies

3 alphas in my quiver. Love the reels and the service. I did have a 10 wt lock up on me while catching aj's this summer over a wreck and they sent me a new reel no questions asked. Hooks are kick ass sharp if you tie, and their fly boxes are a great buy as well.


----------



## FishFighter92

I've got the same reel that you have. Only had one problem of where the spool detaches, my reel has a big enough gap that the fly line has slipped through the crack and outside the spool when I have been going through a long day of fishing. I just got a new Taylor Reels 7wt and will be getting the Allen fixed when I get back into Florida. Other than that it has put the heat on some big bulls and the drag is second to none.


----------



## saltybum

I have a Kraken and Trout II and they offer special discounts for military and veterans as well. I was really impressed how nice the Trout machining is for a lower price reel.


----------

